# Indoor Activities



## Murph (Feb 25, 2021)

Looking for ideas on how to keep a 9 month old V entertained indoors when you’re in the midst of a long rainy spell. He’s destroyed pretty much every toy I’ve bought him and leaving him alone out in the yard to wander around resulted in this.🤣😫 There’s rain in the forecast for the next week or so and I might just lose my mind.


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

I think we all understand your pain. Some things that we do to pass the time: she likes to play hide and seek (put her in a stay until you're hidden) and then end up with a chase; we play 'find it' with small treats around the room; no name for this game, but for some reason when I get under the blanket, she just loves to try and rescue me lol... mostly it's games that stimulate her mind. I put a single treat in an old box with one hole, or put it under a cup and she has to figure out how to get it, etc;. Also, training in the house. My girl is very good motivated, so we can work on anything indoors that we do outside.


----------



## Murph (Feb 25, 2021)

TrumpetBlast said:


> I think we all understand your pain. Some things that we do to pass the time: she likes to play hide and seek (put her in a stay until you're hidden) and then end up with a chase; we play 'find it' with small treats around the room; no name for this game, but for some reason when I get under the blanket, she just loves to try and rescue me lol... mostly it's games that stimulate her mind. I put a single treat in an old box with one hole, or put it under a cup and she has to figure out how to get it, etc;. Also, training in the house. My girl is very good motivated, so we can work on anything indoors that we do outside.


Thank you, these are great ideas!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I feel your pain.
Four dogs and everything is a wet muddy mess.
If/when you get a small break in the weather, take them for a quick run.
I put their food in a Kong Wobbler. It makes them have to work a little for it. Practice any brain games, you can come up with.
It can be tricks, like spin, shake, roll over, touch. 
Practice obedience commands, and make it fun with lots of praise, and treats.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Whoever invents doggy VR goggles to use with a treadmill will be rich beyond all belief.


----------

